# Engineers Australia Work (not Skill) Assessment required?



## JiffyPB (Mar 3, 2014)

My current EOI is sitting at 65 points for Chemical Engineering, which doesn't seem to be getting any movement lately. I've long since got my Skill assessment done based on my Engineering degree, and passed the IELTS. Engineers Australia doesn't require work experience for a positive assessment. I submitted my EOI in early January, when 65 pointers were still getting admitted for Chemical Engineering. Naturally, that's when they stopped getting invites...

Anyways, I had 4 years of work experience as a Chemical Engineer. For my 65 point submission I didn't bother claiming it as relevant work, as I didn't want to be bothered getting all the references, payslips, etc, and dealing with Engineers Australia a second time for a second assessment (as they were horribly slow the first time). I had lots of time to wait for permanent residency at the time, hence the relaxed approach. But now...I'm getting impatient, and a little worried about a potential of the occupation being removed from the 2014/2015 SOL.

So, the question is - can I update my EOI without having to submit for a second Engineers Australia assessment? Anyone have personal experience?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi JiffyPB, 

you can claim points for work experience if you have the required evidence. DIBP performs its own work experience assessment, so if you have reference letters in the correct format and evidence of your salary (payslips, bank statements or tax return documents) for all work periods for which you want to claim points, you can go ahead without an opinion from Engineers Australia (EA). Most people get the _Additional Assessment Services_ from EA though, because it adds a bit more security. Note that the DIBP case officer can override the EA assessment result. 

Good reference letter template (from ACS, but fits DIBP requirements if you add the work hours and salary): 
ACS Sample Reference Letter Template


----------



## JiffyPB (Mar 3, 2014)

He espresso,

Thank you for the reply, it confirms what I thought. It's a relief not to have to deal with Engineers Australia again.

I'll be able to get all the required documents together without much issue, and it's a relief knowing I'll be able to update my EOI in a matter of weeks, not months.

I understand feeling more secure by going the EA route, but my work evidence will be as easy to verify as can be in obvious Chem Eng roles, so I'm not concerned.

Thanks again!


----------



## ppx33 (Mar 23, 2014)

> espresso said:
> 
> 
> > Hi JiffyPB,
> ...


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi ppx33, 

the additional assessment service from EA can come in handy if you are not sure whether DIBP would count a certain work period. However, it is NOT a requirement and DIBP performs its own work experience assessment. If you get an updated reference letter and have proof of your salary, there is no reason why you should not claim the points without getting an opinion from EA. 

Just so you know, I also claimed an additional 4 months of work experience after the ACS assessment, which allowed me to cross the 5-year-threshold for points. It worked just fine.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

hi folks... need some help....i have got my positive accessment from acs and now want to apply with immigaration department... my agent told me you cant apply for it as you had left job... actually i had some issue with my employer and had heated argument with him and eventually i left job..now i had entered in my family business and left IT industry about 6 months ago. so due to this my agent told you cant apply for immigration. please guide


----------



## naveen_civil (Apr 30, 2013)

Dear members, i wanted to know, will the duration of experience be mentioned in the assessment letter, if i claim for work experience assessment.


----------



## ultimate.01 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Experience not mentioned on Engineers Australia on MSA CDR Application outcome...*

Hi Guys,

i would like to know if anyone can guide me where is the experience mentioned by successful outcome MSA CDR from Engineers Australia?

As in my outcome for EA Application ID for Telecommunications
Network Engineer ANZCO 263312 i found successful report recently but it doesnt mention number of experience i mentioned in Resume and data provided to EA.

Anyone please guide as this experience acknowledgement would definetly be a must while collecting required skill migration points

please guide....
thanks,


----------



## farhan12 (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi all.

i have some concerns regarding working exp points awarded by EA. i am a telecom engineer with IELTS 7 each and b/m work exp:

Company A: 3 months (all pays slips available+Bank statement)

Company B: 1y+2months( 6 months salary slip +bank statement as company was paying by check in my name)

again re-joined company A (Feb 2014 till now, all pays slips+bank statement)

So total work exp is 3 years & 5 Months.

My querry is that

1- for company B, 6 months out of 1.2 years of my work exp can not be justified by pay slips +bank statement, however i do have HR exp. letter + contract letter. is there any way i can avail these 6 months to be considered in my assessment.

2-i do have nearly half of pay slips of my total 3.5 yrs of work exp. will that suffice the assesment purpose.

3-for your info, i do have Exp letters from both of my companies+contract letters.

your input is value able for future course of action, please share your thoughts about it.

thanks.


----------



## farhan12 (Dec 10, 2015)

any one please reply!


----------



## natedogg2008 (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi guys, I need some helps.

I am going to submit a Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment application to EA. Before the submition, can anyone kindly advise me my queries as below:

My nominated occupation is civil engineer (ANZSCO code: 233211) and my current job position is project cost controller which is sort of a combination of civil engineer and quantity surveyor (233213). These two occupations are within one unit group under ANZSCO

I want to claim 1 year work experience of cost controller as high relavant emplyment to my nominated occupation. My concern is the current job title 'cost controller' sounds far away from civil engineer. 

In this sense, when I prepare my reference letter, can I state some of my duties as a civil engineer and the others as a quantity surveyor? Or I'd better to focus my responsibilities and duties on only one occupation, i.e. either civil engineer or quantity surveyor?

Your help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

farhan12 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> i have some concerns regarding working exp points awarded by EA. i am a telecom engineer with IELTS 7 each and b/m work exp:
> 
> ...


THAT WILL COUNT......if you can provide the proofs you mentioned


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

natedogg2008 said:


> Hi guys, I need some helps.
> 
> I am going to submit a Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment application to EA. Before the submition, can anyone kindly advise me my queries as below:
> 
> ...


concentrate on those RnR....which ANZASCO CODE YOU WANT TO CLAIM..........in your case.......I suggest....concentrate on Civil engineer.......whatever rest is a part of that stream


----------



## simarjeet8567 (Nov 15, 2017)

espresso said:


> Hi JiffyPB,
> 
> you can claim points for work experience if you have the required evidence. DIBP performs its own work experience assessment, so if you have reference letters in the correct format and evidence of your salary (payslips, bank statements or tax return documents) for all work periods for which you want to claim points, you can go ahead without an opinion from Engineers Australia (EA). Most people get the _Additional Assessment Services_ from EA though, because it adds a bit more security. Note that the DIBP case officer can override the EA assessment result.
> 
> ...


Hi Espresso/Experts,

I am in a situation in which EA is not considering my 1.3 years of experience with company A due to low salary of telecommunication engineer and it is making a hurdle for me to reach 8 years of experience mark to total 15 PTS for experience.
My question here is, If EA does not provide me 8 years of experience then in that case Can i claim it to DHA because I do have genuine exp of 8 years.

Please answer.

Regards
Simar


----------

